# I'm new to this site



## KodeOne (Mar 5, 2007)

I wanted to introduce myself before I jumped into posting, because I plan on being here as often as I can, this forum looks really neat and very informative. 

My name is Elizabeth and I have been riding since I was 6. I've owned horses since I was 11 and I am now 22. I used to show extensively hunter, but five years ago switched to dressage and absolutely am obsessed with it. I also enjoy trail riding, and the occasional western ride. I am in college and I train horses and give horseback lessons to help support my family. I am engaged to the love of my life, Shawn (age 28 ) and we have a 16-mos-old son, Alexander. Shawn also has an 8yo (Devon) and a 5yo (Courtney) from his previous marriage.

I used to get rescue horses a lot, fatten them up, train them, and then find them good homes, but financial times are hard and I now only own one horse. It was hard seeing all of the horses go, as well, as I get too attached. So I'm just sticking to my personal horse for now and am helping friends' sell their horses. In fact, I have one of their horses here right now on commission.

My horse I just brought home yesterday. Finances got very tight and I had to sell all my horses a few months back, but things are better now and I can afford to properly care for one horse, but only one horse. I'm ecstatic that my fiance let me buy a horse, I was going crazy without riding! My horse is a 12 year old, 15.0hh fleabitten grey Arabian gelding. He is green broke (he likes to crow hop when he is feeling good) and he needs a chiropractic adjustment and his teeth done as he's very stiff to the right. His name is Kode One and he is incredibly smart. We call him Kod-ee. He knows a few tricks..if you ask him a question and touch his withers he will shake his head no. If you point to his chin and ask a question he will bob his head yes. And if you make an L shape with your hand and ask him to smile he'll grudgingly do so but he sort of hates that trick.

My mom also has a horse that we were co-owning before I bought Kod-ee, but she has decided to sell her (she's not a horse person really..). Her name is Larks Wicked Girl, AKA Serenity. We've had her since last September. She just turned 2 February 28th and is around 15.1-15.2hh. She's a Friesian X filly (she's quite a unique mix really..she's 1/4 Friesian 1/4 Paint and 1/2 QH). She is related to Navarre and Rugged Lark. She's a sassy thing, and really fun to work with. She's solid black and looks and moves pure Friesian. She is going to make somebody a NICE dressage mount.

I also board my friends' horse at my parents' property, her name is Savitar Nateem (Nateem) and she is a 25 year old Egyptian Arabian mare. She's chestnut with a star and just a reallly cool horse. She won't trail ride alone, but she's great if she has a buddy, and she knows a bit of dressage so she's fun to hop on bareback and do some leg yielding etc on. She has been boarded here for the past 6 years.

I've also got my friends' horse out at my parents property until she sells. She was boarded with me for a year and I'm the one that put her original 60 days training on her. She's been to a Clinton Anderson and round penning clinic in the past month and is doing really well. Her name is Ambers Magic Satin AKA Kiyiah. She is registered Appaloosa but can also be registered POA. She is about 14hh and turns 4 in July. She is a bay wit h quite a blanket and lots of snowflakes. She's a sweetheart, very lazy, and anyone can ride her. She moves and looks like a western pleasure horse.

Just thought I'd introduce myself and my horses! I would like to get back into showing by this fall, depending on how well Kod-ee progresses.


----------

